# Thanks.



## eli (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so glad I came to this site - it has been really helpful - not least because I realise I am not alone with my problems. That is a big support. It has opened my mind to a few things and made me stronger as a person. Why do we always blame ourselves?
Through reading posts here I am no longer afraid of porn (sounds stupid I know but it really intimidated me before). I don't feel like an old dog anymore (husband made me feel like I should go sit on the ice) and I have enjoyed a bit of innocent flirting which has boosted my self-esteem and made me feel like a proper woman. Brilliant! I'll have to live with the frustration - I'm not looking to be unfaithful and an 'open' relationship wouldn't work right now. To those who have responded directly - many thanks - your comments have been much appreciated.
E x


----------

